# Bucks extend John Hammond for 3 years



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/188086401.html

Corey Maggette + Joe Alexander + Drew Gooden + Richard Jefferson + Stephen Jackson = 3 year contract extension...fear the deer!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

although i will give him his due credit for Jennings, Sanders and Henson


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> although i will give him his due credit for Jennings, Sanders and Henson


I wish it was just a year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't feel like Hammond is in the top half of the league at what he does.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't feel like Hammond is in the top half of the league at what he does.


He is easily one of the worst gm's in the league right now in terms of adding veteren talent and making trades... as a drafter outside of the horrendous Joe Alexander pick he has been pretty damn good at evaluating talent


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Remember Yi Jianlian?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Prince said:


> Remember Yi Jianlian?


I never will, but that was Larry Harris' farewell gift to Milwaukee.. Hammond traded Yi for Richard Jefferson


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I never will, but that was Larry Harris' farewell gift to Milwaukee.. Hammond traded Yi for Richard Jefferson


He has been good at getting rid of mistakes. Now if he can get rid of Gooden for something......


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Guess I was mis-remembering. To think, we had 3rd best draft odds that year and of course we dropped to 6. All we had to do was jump one spot and Durant was ours. What could have been.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Getting GS to throw Udoh in with Ellis was a smart play.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

^ Very true. GS was hesistant to do that to, so props to Hammond for getting it done.


----------

